# My GSD killed 2 dogs what should I do with her



## NanoGSD (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi, I’m a new member here and I have a serious problem and I need urgent advice. I have a 7 year old non-spayed female German Shepherd who I’ve raised since she was 7 weeks old and has killed 2 small dogs. As ironic as it sounds, she was raised with a Maltese and a Yorkshire Terrier. They were grumpy but they never physically bullied her as a puppy. One thing I noticed was that she always barked at other puppies and adult dogs when she was a puppy for no absolute reason. We thought she just needed more socialization and we tried our best by taking her to puppy training classes with other dogs, completed obedience training and the dog beach. However, to this day she never got out of the habit of getting triggered by other dogs. 

The first incident was with our older Maltese that she was raised with ever since she was a puppy. One day as I was walking down the stairs, she all of a sudden charged at our Maltese and bit her neck and popped her jugular. She always had this thing where she had to be in control of them and got triggered every time they moved. We’ve tried to train her out of that habit but it’s impossible. We were devastated and this close giving up on her. Then, we thought of how we built so many memories with her so we tried to look on the bright side and decided to think of it as a freak accident (since GSD jaws are naturally very strong). 

However, we recently got a sheltie puppy who was just a little boy (11-12 weeks we were only capable of having him for a week). He was a happy and healthy boy that had good puppy manners. He knew what triggered her and knew when to calm down. I don’t know what triggered her this time but while he was playing with a toy, she all of a sudden and silently snapped at him as she did to our Maltese and bit down on his neck. His wound was exactly where our Maltese got it. He passed away yesterday as soon as it happened. A day before this incident with our sheltie puppy, she acted like she wanted to play with him and gave him her toys but when he went close to them she gave him that “come any closer I’m gonna bite” look. She’s unpredictable. honestly, now that I think about it. I felt like she was creating a trap just so she can kill him off. Trying to lure him with her toys so she has an excuse to kill him. I’m extremely disappointed in her and I can’t help but feel disgusted. He was just a defenseless puppy. 

She acts nervous and fearful of other dogs outside but she kills off the dogs that are defenseless or sweet to her. Does she do this because she wants to be in control and the center of attention? In addition to that, I noticed that every time my family tries to call for each other, she barks like crazy. We tried to stop her from barking too much but she never listened and always talked back. Is she secretly the alpha female and is having a power trick right now? Is this normal behavior for a GSD? Is this how they normally react to newcomers?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Apologies in advance, but I'm always a little suspicious when this is the sort of first post.
No it's not "normal"
And I wouldn't have left my GSD even remotely alone or not entirely separated with a 11-12 week old Sheltie if my dog had already killed my Maltese. Are you entirely sure she has no health issues?

You made a very big and obvious mistake. Now you either have to put down your dog, re-home your dog or train the heck out of your dog with the help of a GSD specific trainer and never own or let her near a toy dog again.

I'm sorry for your loss (both times)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I just... hmmmm....


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't tell if you're for real or not. Assuming legitimacy, I would say there is a big problem and there has been one for 7 years ... and that would be the humans in charge.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

All we can really offer is names of trainers in your area if you want to post a general location.And advise zero access to other dogs.


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

As someone who has witnessed countless street dog fights, including a few with my own Bernie, I am truly sorry for your loss, and what u have discovered about the world of dogs. I have no solid advice, other than to suggest to re-home your GSD away from critters until she is trained not to kill.

But here is a radical idea ive not tested: put her in a situation where she is tested to the max, perhaps with a dog larger and not tolerant of dogs bitting it. In other words, where she gets a beat down by a more alpha creature. I've seen personalities change after a good butt-kicken, doggie style. For example this one, used to maraud the hood looking for people and critters to chase and terrorize. Now look at her after the beatdown (Bernie and her got tangled into battle weeks ago). No more lunging after us, or anyone else for that matter.

Now I suspect her subjugation is due to a respect for territorial boundaries, which in this world (Nepal), may span several hundred meters in all directions, even if the dog's fence line is just a few hundred sq. meters. But the beatdown (where Bernie had clamped on her neck and was not gunna let go, until three of us got them untangled (and other street dogs rushed in to help the one getting beatdown) has made this neighborhood terror a docile lamb.









That's her, after surviving a juglar attack from Bernie weeks ago.

Now, I would never seriously recommend pitting ur bull against another, but if it were to happen, Im just saying things might change due to the natural order of dog things...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dog fighting is illegal in the U.S.Absolutely a horrible idea.
OP I'm closing this thread. If you would like some suggestions for trainers please start a new thread for that specific purpose.


----------

